# RGB Bild aus Microsoft Publisher richtig in CMYK umwandeln!



## florianreimann (15. Juni 2004)

Ich habe einen Flyer mit Microsofts Publisher erstellt, dieser soll jetzt in den Druck gehen mein großes Problem ist, dass die Firmen-Fraben (welche 100%ig erhalten bleiben sollen) bei der Umwandlung von RGB nach CMYK nicht mehr genau den vorgegebenen Fraben entsprechen. 
Es handelt sich hierbei um drei Grundfarben:

      R       G       B
1. 153 | 153 | 255
2. 186 |  95  |   3
3.    0  |   0    | 102

Ich brauche dringend Hilfe dies ist sehr wichtig.

Ich habe auch schon einige Forumbeiträge gelesen, aber keine passende Antwort gefunden.

Danke schon mal für die Antworten ich hoffe jemand hat eine Lösung.

PS: Wer noch eine günstige Online-Druckerei kennt die schon ab einer Stückzahl von 250 kostengünstig druckt kann hier einen Link hinterlassen

Photoshop-Status = Anfänger


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (15. Juni 2004)

*Nix gibt's*

Also,

das ist auch nicht möglich. Wenn die Firmenfarben nur in RGB definert sind, kann kein vernunftbegabter Mensch verlangen, dass die Farben im Druck genauso aussehen. Denn z. B. ein Blauanteil mit dem Wert 255 ist im Druck nicht reproduzierbar, da Farben nicht selbst leuchten.
Immer wieder schwierig ist es jedoch, dies uneinsichtigen Kunden verständlich zu machen.

Entweder
Du erfragst, wie die CMYK-Zusammensetzung der Firmenfarben sein soll - dann brauchst Du sie in Photoshop nur ggf. zu korrigieren.

Oder
Du erklärst das Problem, sagst, dass eine farbidentische Umsetzung im Druck techisch sowie physikalisch nicht möglich ist. Zur Kompromissfindung kannst Du ja CMYK-Farbbeispiele drucken und dem Kunden vorlegen. Dieser kann sich dann entscheiden, für die hellste Variante der Farbe 1, die dunkelste von Farbe 2 usw.

Den nicht unkomplizierten Zusammenhang findet man sehr gut klärt auf folgender Seite:

http://www.iccview.de/index.htm

Oben in der Menüleiste der Seite findet sich unter 

> Beispiele

folgender aufschlussreicher Abschnitt:

> Vergleich eines Monitor-Profiles (RGB-Farbsystem) mit einem Drucker-Profil (CMYK-Farbsystem)


----------



## florianreimann (15. Juni 2004)

*Danke*

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort. Hab ich mir schon fast gedacht. Na ja werde versuchen dem Kunden dies begreiflich zu machen.

Und was ist, wenn ich den kompletten Flyer nochmal in Photoshop nachbau? Und von Anfang an im CMYK Modus arbeite? Dann stellt sich aber die Frage, wo bekomme ich die CMYK-Farbcodes her? Kann man nicht die RGB-Farben in CMYK-Farben umrechnen (Ich hab da so ein Programm RGB2CMYK)?

Oder gibt es vielleicht auch noch andere Alternativen?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Florian Reimann


----------



## calimera (15. Juni 2004)

Hi!
Hatte vor kurzem das gleiche Problem und habe es so gelöst:

1. Brauchst Du die passenden Photoshop Profile, einmal ein eci_rbg Profil in denen Du RGB in RGB Bilder umwandelst (hört sich komisch an ist aber so!)
Dann ein Profil das die Bilder in CMYK umwandelt (ISO coated)

Dann kannst Du Deine Logos etc. umwandeln! Ich hatte auch typische RGB Farben aber durch die Umwandlung sind sie nur minimal verändert gewesen! 

Versuch es mal oder meld Dich!

P.S.: Eine günstige online Druckerei ist glaub ich http://www.flyer24.de aber ich hab da selber noch nichts gedruckt, aber schon viel positives gehört! 

Ciao Scarlett


----------



## florianreimann (15. Juni 2004)

Ich habe es versucht, bin aber nicht auf ein akzeptables Ergeniss gekommen. Vielleicht kann mir, wenn jemand viel Zeit hat, mal dabei helfen  fast genaue Fraben in CMYK hinzubekommen, oben stehen ja die RGB Frabcodes. Wenn es jemand hinbekommt wäre es nett, wenn er eine Beschreibung schreib wie er das gemacht hat. Und vielleicht die CMYK Frabcodes hier posten kann.
Danke schon mal im voraus.


----------

